# Craftsman Snowblower any good?



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guy's im in the market to buy a snowblower for my concrete driveway and to use on my accounts side walks. I was at Sears the other day and came accross a Craftsman 26 inch 208cc snowblower. The motor isn't from a Briggs & Stratton, but i was wondering if anyone who has this snowblower or a similar craftsman snowblower please tell how you like it
Thanks Guy's Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

As a small engine shop owner they all seem to be about the same quality to me unless you go up to a Honda ect... The good thing with sears is that parts will be available for awhile, they dont make any of their own stuff as far as I can tell, I had two parked side by side that were identical other then small things (headlight ect...) one was an MTD and the other a craftsman. In other words get what suits you for a good price, I would have no brand loyalty if I were you. Make sure you get a well known engine (Briggs or Kohler are prob the two choices you will have), I have had generics come in and parts are not easy to come by, actually I have told people that I have no idea who made the thing and therefore I cannot get parts for it.


----------



## ManitobaMB (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't get anything made by Tecumshe. I've had good luck with my toro blower except for the tecumshe engine, it has a surging problem that has lasted two season and can't seem to be diagnosed properly.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

ManitobaMB;1303269 said:


> Don't get anything made by Tecumshe. I've had good luck with my toro blower except for the tecumshe engine, it has a surging problem that has lasted two season and can't seem to be diagnosed properly.


They have been out of business for a few years now IIRC I havent had issues yet but suspect one day there will be a shortage of parts.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a Craftsman going on 5 years maybe. I always thought it was made kinda cheap compared to my Ariens I had before but never an issue with it.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! But look in the equipment pic forum i bought a john deere with a reliable briggs and stratton motor NO CHINEESE ****!


----------



## gta-landscape (Aug 24, 2011)

We bought a craftsman 32 inch or something like that for walkways at our equipment yard and it works well for soft snow but once its wet and heavy it has some minor problems going through the snow. It is not as good as our better quality snow blowers but for the money its good.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

gta-landscape;1303515 said:


> We bought a craftsman 32 inch or something like that for walkways at our equipment yard and it works well for soft snow but once its wet and heavy it has some minor problems going through the snow. It is not as good as our better quality snow blowers but for the money its good.


i got a new 30'' john deere look in the equipment pic forum and look for "MY New John Deere"


----------



## gta-landscape (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yea I just saw thats a nice snow blower you bought.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Brute Force from Briggs & Stratton is Pretty Good. Got three and neighbors and myself out of the Blizzard we have in Chicago. I don't have on complaint. Only Sold at Menards and a Walmart however i never seen one at Walmart.


----------



## johnDamps (Jan 1, 2018)

i have an older craftsman 10/29 thats will blow at least 35inch of snow,last march 15th we got 39inch blizzard,, its a hd handfull and not for small drivways or walks, but 29inch gets my big drivway done,, i have a 80ft scraper bank in front, garage is 30x 34, drivway is about 55-65 ft out to road but big l shape,,we could park 5 cars /trucks side by side,i love craftsman,, but i take care of them,, im a heavy equipment operator and run a big plow with 18ft snow pusher,,so i HATE WINTER 38 years excperience,,and last year'


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Is this the revival of the dead day?


----------



## johnDamps (Jan 1, 2018)

craftsman as good as any of them the price will dictate what options you get,,DONT SAVE A FEW BUCKS ON SMALL TIRES,THAT WILL BE YOUR BIGGEST REGREAT,GET BIG TALL TIRES with agressive tread,,and warm it up at least 5 min, and iddle it down at least 5 min and clear off all lose snow,keep good gas, i use star tron additive in all my chainsaws [14] snowblowers, lawnmower and big 22 ft 250 horse power yammaha sho bass boat engine on my skeeter bass boat, i never have a fuel issue,use star tron, 8 bucks and it treats 140 gallons,,and change oil,


----------

